# when does a dog stop growing completely?



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

I know some dogs are full grown at the age of 6 months and other up to 2 years. But What is the average for an American Pit Bull Terrier? ( This may seem like a stupid question but just wondering)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

by 1 they will grow up and by 2 they will finish growing/filling out. I think it's the same for all dogs no matter what breed.


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

ames said:


> by 1 they will grow up and by 2 they will finish growing/filling out. I think it's the same for all dogs no matter what breed.


alright thanks. When do you think is the best age to neuter a dog?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well it all depends, I waited until my boy was 2, but you can do it after 12 weeks of age I think. If you are 100% sure your dog will never be let outside to a bitch in heat, then I would suggest waiting until he is fully grown. There really is theories and documentation proving early s/n could have problems and as many articles and vets saying there are benefits to an early s/n. Its really a personal choice. Everyone will tell you different responses. Personally, I would spay a girl before her first heat and wait until my male is 2. But that's JUST my OPINION.


----------

